# 4H showing question



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a person who is interested in purchasing a goatie from me for her son for 4H next year. 

Her question was "Does registered or not make a difference when showing open class 4-H?"

Thanks, as I know nothing!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Allison. It really depends on the County fair and /or the show. If it is a OPEN show that means "in my county" that it is OPEN to anyone, not just 4Hers. They should have or can have registered and non registered classes.
I personally do not thing that they should have Registered classes at the County fair level. It should be for fun and learning not who can afford to by a animal that is papered.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

In 4-H they are not separate classes and it does not matter whether they are registered or not. They go by the quality of the goat not it's papers and it's a learning experience for youth.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

goatnutty said:


> In 4-H they are not separate classes and it does not matter whether they are registered or not. They go by the quality of the goat not it's papers and it's a learning experience for youth.


 goatnutty. That is not how all 4H is. That is how it should be but is not. Our 4H has classes for registered and unregistered goats. So it depends on the County and the Superintended.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry, I thought I said in our county.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

If we are talking about dairy goats, in my county, we have a show for registered goats only....it is an AGS show. But for market goats, no registration is required.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I sold a couple pygmy kids back in July to a family who is doing kiddy 4H and I honestly don't think it matters if the goat is registered. They showed the unreg. pygmies at their fair. Our local fair lets us show unreg. or reg. They will have to contact the 4H shows and ask. But I would say reg. or unreg. doesn't usually matter when it comes to 4H. Just like the horse 4H,,,the horses are not registered a lot of the time. 4H is more of a learning experience.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

our fair does not have open class goat  
open class sheep,pig,cow,horse, whatever else, but no goat :angry: 

the only diff between reg and un reg is the id
if a goat is reg then they must have the papers with the matching tat's
if a goat is un reg then they must have a scrapie tag
once the animal is checked into the fair papers don't mean diddly
but we are a small county
i would call your local 4h office


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

The one thing I wish about 4hing is that they would change the rule that you have to stay five days at the fair. We live like 60 miles from the nearest big town, and we couldn't afford to drive back and forth five days in a row. So that's the main reason why I can't show---- is it the same for AGS and ADGA sanctioned shows? ~ Talitha :horse:


----------



## Catfish63 (Feb 1, 2009)

i hope youll be able show


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sonrise Farm said:


> The one thing I wish about 4hing is that they would change the rule that you have to stay five days at the fair. We live like 60 miles from the nearest big town, and we couldn't afford to drive back and forth five days in a row. So that's the main reason why I can't show---- is it the same for AGS and ADGA sanctioned shows? ~ Talitha :horse:


 I do so love that about our county fair. We have to have the goats at the fair at all times. The people come out to see the animals and if they are not there it is really heart breaking for the kids. 
We all camp out there and it is so much fun. I have a deal with my 4H group. Everyone cooks one dinner while they are there so all we have to do is cook dinner one night. It is so much fun and we all eat dinner together.

I do have some kids that can not come out to the fair grounds every night so they have to ask the other 4hers to clean their stalls and take care of their animals. The stalls all have to be cleaned out every morning and ready for the public by 9:00.


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah I think the best thing to do would be to contact your extension office or get a handbook for that fair with all of the rules. All of our shows require your goats to be registered. Our county fair has both an open show and an open junior show and requires your goats to be registered. We don't have unregistered classes for goats. They have unregistered for beef and swine but not goats. The only classes that don't require registrations of course are the market goats. In our open shows it doesn't matter if you are 4-H or not. They don't split classes up like that. Everyone shows together because it is an open show meaning anyone from our county or the surrounding areas can enter.


----------

